# اذا / اذن



## Romeel

متى نكتب إذاً؟ ومتى نكتب إذن؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

بحث بسيط في غوغل يعطيك الكثير من المواقع التي تتحدث عن الفرق. 

ستجد أن الكلام متشابه في معظم المواقع ويدور حول كونها عاملة أم لا، ولكنني أظن، والله أعلم، أن هذه مبالغة لا داعي لها

يبدو أن الأولين كانوا يكتبونها بالنون، ثم أصبح البعض يكتبها بالتنوين، ثم شاع التنوين أكثر من النون. كما يبدو أن الخلاف في أصلها: هل هي مركبّة من إذ وأن، أم أنها تنوين إذ، أم أنها قائمة بحد ذاتها مثل لأن ولكن؟


----------



## Romeel

أنا أفضل *إذن *لمنع اللبس مع *إذا *الشرطية فغيّرت كل *إذاً *في ما أكتبه إلى *إذن*، لكني لا زلتُ متشككا؟!

 اخْتلف النحويون فِي حَقِيقَة (إِذن) فَذهب الْجُمْهُور إِلَى أَنَّهَا حرف بسيط وَذهب قوم إِلَى أَنَّهَا اسْم ظرف وَأَصلهَا إِذْ الظَّرْفِيَّة لحقها التَّنْوِين عوضا من الْجُمْلَة الْمُضَاف إِلَيْهَا ونقلت إِلَى الجزائية فَبَقيَ فِيهَا معنى الرَّبْط وَالسَّبَب وَلِهَذَا قَالَ سِيبَوَيْهٍ مَعْنَاهَا الْجَواب وَالْجَزَاء فَقَالَ الشلوبين دَائِما فِي كل مَوضِع وَقَالَ أَبُو عَليّ الْفَارِسِي غَالِبا فِي أَكثر الْمَوَاضِع كَقَوْلِك لمن قَالَ أزورك إِذن أكرمك فقد أَجَبْته وَجعلت إكرامه جَزَاء زيارته أَي إِن تزرني أكرمتك


----------



## Mahaodeh

لا أدري يا أخي، إن كان علماء اللغة قد اختلفوا وهم أعلم مني فأنا لا استطيع أن أقرر لوحدي أيها أصحّ.

ولكن استخدام إذن لمنع اللبس فكرة جيدة ولا تخالف أيا من الرأيين وإنما كتابتها بالنون مسألة عملية لا علمية.


----------

